# Bkku



## stevehatcher (Oct 21, 2002)

Is there anyone here who is in a BKKU club?
One or two teks i've found on the net are very slightly 'different' to the ones I am learning (although this is probably my interpretation of written descriptions). The syllabuses seem to vary a bit as well.
As I am in the _very_ early stages of this art I dont want to practice anything incorrectly, only to have to relearn at the dojo.

Does anyone have expierience of BKKU? and how it would relate to IKKA, WKKU etc?


:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 21, 2002)

Hello there,

The club I'm in is part of the British Kenpo Ryu Union, which through a lot ot politics etc.,  is basically a break away from the BKKU.

I therefore possibly do the techiques the same way as you, and yes, some of them are different to the ones you find on the Net.

If you give me some specific examples i might be able to help more...

Also, where are you based and who do you train with?

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Ian.


----------



## Les (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevehatcher _
> 
> *One or two teks i've found on the net are very slightly 'different' to the ones I am learning (although this is probably my interpretation of written descriptions). The syllabuses seem to vary a bit as well.
> *



Steve,

Although I'm not with the BKKU, I do know several of their instructors. (I've known Mr Bob Rose since he was a brown belt)

You are going to find variations of techniques and syllabus a lot through your Kenpo training. Thats what makes Kenpo work so well.

The key, especially in the early stages of training is to do the technique the way your instructor wants it done. As you gain more experience you will be able to tailor the techniques to yourself, but to start with you need the basics and should stick to the "rule of thumb" that your classes set out.

When you want to try variations, discuss them with your instructor, s/he should be able to help you along the way with your thinking.

Steve, I always tell my students never to be afraid to ask questions. (Sometimes I even have answers for them   )

Good luck in your training, I hope you have as much enjoyment from it as I have over the years.

Les


----------



## Les (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Hello there,
> 
> ...



Now my curiousity is kicking in.

I've never heard of the British Kenpo Ryu Union, is there a website or anything? Google came up empty handed.

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Now my curiousity is kicking in.
> 
> ...



We aren't that big (well, not compared to someone like the AKKI)., about 2000 members I think (don't quote me on that though). Most of the clubs are in Exeter, and then there's one in Wales and one here in Leeds.

Basically, the head of the BKRU, Mr. Cawood, trained under Gary Ellis in EPAK, and then created Kempo Ryu from that (note I spelt it accidentally with an 'n' in the previous post out of habit, he prefers it to be spelt with an 'm') as well as some kickboxing etc..

We don't have any websites that are worth looking at, I found this one that one of Phil's students has knocked up YEARS ago but it's crap and awful:

http://www.eclipse.co.uk/kempo-ryu/

Last I heard, one of his stuends was doing a fancy new one (mumble mumble no-one asked me to do it muble mumble...).

There's a zip file containing a scanned atricle about Mr Cawood and us lot from Fighters magazine here (the guy in the photos with him is Glen Coolican, my instructor here in Leeds):

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/phil_fighters.zip

It's 3.5Mb.

I'm sorry that the quality isn't very good, my scanner is pretty cheapo. Also, ignore the fact that there's no page1.jpg, it starts on page2.jpg. Clearly I have trouble counting to 2.... 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *We aren't that big (well, not compared to someone like the AKKI)., about 2000 members I think (don't quote me on that though). Most of the clubs are in Exeter, and then there's one in Wales and one here in Leeds.
> 
> ...



Ian,

Thanks for the background, I appreciate it.

2,000 members isn't that small. I wish I had half that many AKKI members here in the UK. (I'm working on it, though)

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Ian,
> 
> ...



I /think/ that's what he last said, our club here in Leeds probably has about 25 regular juniors and maybe 30 or 25 regular seniors, so there's only 50 or 60 of us altogether.


Obviously not all on one night, we'd need a hall that was twice as big!

I know Mr. Cawood has a lot more students down south though.

Ian.


----------

